# NJ trail riders?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Just looking for other trail riders in the area. My friend is trailering up from the shore area this summer to join us for a week long camping trip in the adirondaks and we have a few spots left on the trailer if anyone is interested. 

Regardless, would LOVE to know more people in the area to ride with 
I'm on High Point Mountain.


----------

